# I was bombed by Jose Oliva



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Back in August I met Jose Oliva at a Nub Event and I was very impressed on how proffesional, polite and easy going he was. I mentioned to him that my wife and I were expecting a daughter in October and he told me to send him pics when she was born. Well I sent him some pics last week and I come home today to find a nice package from him.
6 Oliva V's and FOUR OLIVA MASTER BLENDS 1 !!!!! Plus a cutter and matches. I could not believe it. What a stand up guy. I will always support Oliva cigars. I dont beleive you will find a nicer guy in the industry.
Thank you Jose!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Very awesome Travis !!
That is a very great hook up from Jose !
Those lanceros go great with that hop rod !


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ahhhhh that looks like two V Maduros to me!!!!!!!! Makes it an even sweeter hookup!!! Grats Beerad, and great job Jose!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is truly great. Bravo to Mr. Oliva


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

What a stand up guy! Congratulations.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

that's just awesome. I've met Jose twice now. Awesome guy and a great cigar company.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That is great news about your newborn daughter. Congrats.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

The Oliva Family is always First Class:first:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW another fine example of the standup Oliva family.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

This is true, he's a stud.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Scoop, are you trying to out do me with your avatar? 
I would love to try the Kentucky version of the Breakfast stout!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

that is great, a testament to the oliva company and what they do for the cigar industry


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

One of the truly great people in the industry! Well done Jose!

Congrats on your child!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Outstanding and congrats on the new addition to the household. I met Jose at CigarFest up in the Poconos and he is definitely a great BOTL....... :thumb: :first: :smokin:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That's friggin great! Congrats on the baby too.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

that is awesome. Very jealous.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Scoop, are you trying to out do me with your avatar?
> I would love to try the Kentucky version of the Breakfast stout!


hahaha hes got the better version travis !! :mullet:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very kind of Mister "Oliva"!! Nice hit... Enjoy!! :thumb:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats awsome!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Scoop, are you trying to out do me with your avatar?
> I would love to try the Kentucky version of the Breakfast stout!


LOL. Yeah...I mean No. :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

A VERY classy hit there from Jose. Awesome Travis, you deserve it bro! 

CD


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Not only do I love Oliva cigars because they are fine smokes, but I also love what a top-notch company they are. I will ALWAYS spend my money on Oliva cigars. And many others of course... the Oliva family are very great people from the dealings I have had with them. Fantastic score brother. Enjoy!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

I met Jose at a launch party for the V and he was exactly as you describe. He is a class act that understands how to make people happy and to garner support for his product.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Jose is OK


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Congradulations on your little gifts of a new baby and cigars. Enjoy both


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome smokes


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Yeah I had a little incident with a rep (well my friend did) and the way they reached out was top notch.. truly a great company with an amazing family mentality!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Travis,
Congrats on the little girl!! I hope things are going well for you and that your getting 0 sleep. Jose did stick to his word. That whole crew is top notch


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome hit!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is just awesome!!!


----------

